
Oracle Is Destined to Beat Amazon at Cloud Database: Larry Ellison - codesternews
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrzMYL901AQ
======
Mirioron
Vendor lock in is a hell of a drug.

------
koolba
This was fun to watch.

------
averros
Turned out that the winner is Snowflake.

